# Unrest in Egypt and Tunisia could put off expats, survey suggests



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Political unrest in Egypt and Tunisia could put off potential expats and job seekers according to a report from a Gulf recruitment agency. The upheaval in Egypt in particular which has now been going on for two weeks and the way it has been portrayed in the media may deter some Western professionals from relocating [...]

Click to read the full news article: Unrest in Egypt and Tunisia could put off expats, survey suggests...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am very suprised at the findings of that survey it comes as a great shock to me, thanks


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Editor said:


> the way it has been portrayed in the media may deter some Western professionals from relocating [...]
> 
> Shall we do another survey on whether it will deter tourists?:confused2:


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

I quickly read the article and believe it to be purely speculative and if anything, damaging to the Egyptian people, especially when it is on the cusp of monumental change, even if Mubarak stays in power. And it hasn't stopped them whilst that thug has been in power anyway. 80 million Egyptians are more important, right now, than the welfare of potential expats/economy, IMO.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I met a group of expats today in Cairo and we discussed the implications for our community here, most are concerned that international schools will find it difficult to recruit/retain UK/USA qualified teachers, many of those teachers left on a one way ticket. The problem may seem trivial if you don't have school age children but it is becoming a big worry here.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Editor said:


> ...... could put off potential expats and job seekers according to a report ........


you don't say


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> you don't say


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Perhaps there is a sudden realisation that working overseas is not just Blighty in the sun.
The lifestyles of the gulf region especially lulls people into a false sense of security.

as an expat you are working in a country where when the chips are down you can get into a lot of trouble for no reason, you can well end up with some nasty people (authorities) who have only a thin veneer of civilisation. The very people who are supposed to protect you may be the ones that are hurting you.
Especially here in Egypt until the last few days, as an expat you weere pretty priveliged, here in egypt as the Goverment didnt want anything to happen to foreigners.
Perhaps after the dust settles we may not be as priveliged here.

I have lived overseas, or been at sea and now an expat myself, since 1970, and been to many many places I would not want to live, return to or even want to go in the first place, people at home only see the "pretty" side of life on TV. The recent unrest here in North africa has maybe brought up some unpleasant truths about expat life.
At the end of the day you do not get paid money for nothing. Its not just a matter of being away from friends and family. You cannot always dial 999 and someone turns up in 5 minutes to protect you (mind you you cant in the Uk anymore)
rgds
Kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> Perhaps there is a sudden realisation that working overseas is not just Blighty in the sun.
> The lifestyles of the gulf region especially lulls people into a false sense of security.
> 
> as an expat you are working in a country where when the chips are down you can get into a lot of trouble for no reason, you can well end up with some nasty people (authorities) who have only a thin veneer of civilisation. The very people who are supposed to protect you may be the ones that are hurting you.
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Everyone loves Egypt, give it a year and things will (mostly) be back to normal.


----------

